# anyone who shops at ocado??? can you help me please



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hello, i am looking for a very kind person who migh thelp me get something from an Ocado store that i cannot get in any local supermarket. I am more than happy to paypal money to you for the item and for postage and also something for your time too. If you can help please IM me or leave a post here
Thank you
Kay


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Hiya
I dont normally shop with them but they do deliver to my area, if you cant it somewhere else I might be able to order for you - what do you want?
Rx


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Thank you so much Stalyvegas   have pm'd you.
Kay


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

not sure if you have sorted this...i use ocado weekly if you need my help!


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

havent got this sorted yet so have pm'd you hun, thank you ever so much.


----------

